# Buying High performance glazing abroad



## superderm (13 May 2009)

I'm planning to build a house next year and I'm starting to do some research on how I'm going to insulate and heat the house. One of the things I want to do is install high performance Glazing, possibly triple glazed. I often see on programs such as Grand Designs that people source there windows and patio doors in Scandinavia or other parts of Europe. I presume that this is down to getting quality products and good prices. Does anyone have any experience in this area?


----------



## briancbyrne (14 May 2009)

I'd also be very interested in this if anybody has any experiences?


----------



## alexchediak (14 May 2009)

superderm said:


> I'm planning to build a house next year and I'm starting to do some research on how I'm going to insulate and heat the house. One of the things I want to do is install high performance [broken link removed], possibly triple glazed. I often see on programs such as Grand Designs that people source there windows and patio doors in Scandinavia or other parts of Europe. I presume that this is down to getting quality products and good prices. Does anyone have any experience in this area?



i *recently done double glazing of my house *the most important feature is that it is easy to install.
                   The Resistance to heat transfer is measured by the R value which is  about 1 in single pane glass. This improves to about 7 in the case of Double Glazing saving quite a lot of Thermal Energy in the winter and also considerable electricity in the summer
All retrofitting can be carried out as  DIY. But it will depend on your skill levels, 
                   available time period,  availability of proper tools etc. 
                   On the other hand if your aim is to  obtain the benefits of HES program then a high 
                   quality installation is  necessary. In the final BER assessment 
                                       a poor installation may rob  several points from your 
home


----------



## NHG (14 May 2009)

In relation to energy efficiency a triple glazed unit has only a slight benefit compared to an "A" rated double glazed unit. A triple glazed unit is double to cost of a double glazed unit as the 3 panes have to be toughened. Triple glazing is only advantageous for noise.

Bear in mind the difference in climate to Ireland from where you are buying your joinery. Sweden/Scandanavia/Poland have a crisp dry cold atmospehere whereas Ireland has a wet damp cold atmosphere therefore the lifespan/preformance of the joinery would be totally different in the two countries. Hardwood (Iroko) is the most suited to Ireland.

Also think about, if a double glazed/triple glazed unit gets broken how will you replace it.


----------



## gooner (14 May 2009)

NHG said:


> In relation to energy efficiency a triple glazed unit has only a slight benefit compared to an "A" rated double glazed unit. A triple glazed unit is double to cost of a double glazed unit as the 3 panes have to be toughened. Triple glazing is only advantageous for noise.
> 
> Bear in mind the difference in climate to Ireland from where you are buying your joinery. Sweden/Scandanavia/Poland have a crisp dry cold atmospehere whereas Ireland has a wet damp cold atmosphere therefore the lifespan/preformance of the joinery would be totally different in the two countries. Hardwood (Iroko) is the most suited to Ireland.
> 
> Also think about, if a double glazed/triple glazed unit gets broken how will you replace it.


 
Sorry for bringing this slightly off-topic. NHG, any news on the window energy rating system that was to be set up by the government and the window suppliers in Ireland?


----------



## NHG (14 May 2009)

No update yet, once anything happens I will post on aam.


----------



## galwaytt (18 May 2009)

I'm not in the window business, but do build high energy spec homes, and a number of the people we have put structures up for, have done as you say (organised by themselves). All sorts of units, double/single, timber/alu etc.
Happy to pass on names if you PM me.


----------



## sydthebeat (18 May 2009)

galwaytt, id be very interested in getting those names, and perhaps a short note as to how you found their services please..??


----------



## Mpsox (18 May 2009)

I watched the Irish equivalent of grand designs a few weeks back, the people building the house imported windows from Latvia and some of them didn't fit properly so they had to so some remedial work on the house to install them. Risk of importing is that if you have problems, getting it sorted could be difficult


----------



## galwaytt (18 May 2009)

Can I just add my 0.02c worth on the subject, as, as mentioned, I've seen some tears on the subject, afterwards.

Cill Detail - Get it from the mfr, and satisfy yourself, or your engineer, that it 'works' here with your chosen wall system (panel, tf, conc, whatever...) BEFORE you order them
Openings - most continental stuff only opens inwards. Crying in your beer later, 'cos you want to hang blinds....is fruitless !

On the plus side, most can do thicker frames, to allow you to wrap internal insualtion around ope reveals (keeping visible portion of internal frame thickness appearance acceptable), for none/little extra cost.


----------



## sas (18 May 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I watched the Irish equivalent of grand designs a few weeks back, the people building the house imported windows from Latvia and some of them didn't fit properly so they had to so some remedial work on the house to install them. Risk of importing is that if you have problems, getting it sorted could be difficult


 
They bought from an Irish agent. http://www.doleta.ie/

They didn't import the windows themselves. 

Not quite what the OP was about.


----------



## superderm (18 May 2009)

Would like to see those names galwaytt please. And thanks for pointing out some of the risks


----------



## galwaytt (19 May 2009)

as the window systems I'll mention were bought by clients of ours, but by themselves directly, I will only quote known positive experiences - not fair to post negative ones publicly, even if, as I saw myself, some of the others had 'issues', .........

So, first - TrueWindows, Brian Raftery 087 8326600 www.truewindows.ie Has fitted particularly fine alu-clad timber to a large project we did locally. Client v. satisfied, I, impressed with the quality etc. I like 'em

Second, - Ecoglaze, John Grace 087 2716888 www.ecoglaze.ie Has fitted fine alu-clad to one (including 5.3m slider...) and is fitting timber-clad alu to another inside the next two weeks. Again, impressive, I liked them too !!


----------



## tommyhickey (19 May 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mpsox* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=869238#post869238 
_I watched the Irish equivalent of grand designs a few weeks back, the people building the house imported windows from Latvia and some of them didn't fit properly so they had to so some remedial work on the house to install them. Risk of importing is that if you have problems, getting it sorted could be difficult_

They bought from an Irish agent. http://www.doleta.ie/

They didn't import the windows themselves. 

Not quite what the OP was about. 

I watched this programme as I had a triple glazed quote from Doleta. They told me they were going to be on it. They have a showroom in Kilkenny which I saw and one of their reps brought me to see an architects wood-alu claded house that they installed near the showroom a while back. I spoke to the architect when the rep wasnt around and he spoke highly of the windows and the service. I was apprehensive having seen the programme so I rang Doleta and they explained that the window opes changed after measurement as the choice of stone used changed from stone to stone cladding-which they said in the programme. The rep said that I could ring the homeowners in the programme ,the architect or the TV company to clarify this. I rang the architect and he explained that Doleta had done exactly what was asked of them and that the window sizes allowed room for the bigger stone to return into the window or else the frame would be covered. When the homeowners went with a stone cladding after window measuremnt the window ope size changed and this is why some work had to be done to the stone after installation. To be on the safe side I asked the rep to bring me to another house nearer to home in Galway and was again happy with what I saw. I met the owners and they also had only good things to say. I went with Doleta after this and i'll have my windows in a few weeks.


----------



## superderm (20 May 2009)

Guys, thanks for all the feedback, will do some reserch on the companies Galwaytt suggests. Have to say Doleta are starting to look good. I have already been in contact and they have agreed to give me a quote for the purpose of bugeting.

Most people are suggesting companies in Ireland but has anyone any experience of buying direct from companies abroad?


----------



## galwaytt (21 May 2009)

..you'll find most companies are already here.  Some, like the Austrians and Germans won't talk to you at all, and insist on you using an agent.

Not necessarily a bad thing  - hard to deal with someone the other side of Europe if you've paid up front, and then found a problem onsite.............Continentals 'don't do C.O.D. !'.

Besides, you'll need to arrange fitters, too.


----------



## onq (25 May 2009)

NHG said:


> In relation to energy efficiency a triple glazed unit has only a slight benefit compared to an "A" rated double glazed unit. A triple glazed unit is double to cost of a double glazed unit as the 3 panes have to be toughened. Triple glazing is only advantageous for noise.
> 
> Bear in mind the difference in climate to Ireland from where you are buying your joinery. Sweden/Scandanavia/Poland have a crisp dry cold atmospehere whereas Ireland has a wet damp cold atmosphere therefore the lifespan/preformance of the joinery would be totally different in the two countries. Hardwood (Iroko) is the most suited to Ireland.
> 
> Also think about, if a double glazed/triple glazed unit gets broken how will you replace it.



I'm not sure about what you say about the triple glazing, but I offer the following in comparison.
I was in a poorly insulation 1960's house recently with one of the radiative temperature thingies you stick in your ear.
It was pretty cold outsite, 6 degrees or so.
The wall surface temperature was 14 degrees inside
The double glazed window in the kitchen with a 1mm uninsulated fabric sun blind was 18 degrees.

I agree with your comments about the differing climates, but I have had mixd experience with Iroko in Irish climate.
It is a fast growing hardwood and so the grain is not as dense - easier to work, less resistant to cracking/splitting on sites of severe exposure.
Also I understand it is a no-european timber.

You replace a double glazed window; -

(i) by the sealed unit, if the frame has removable beads
(ii) if not, by the unit frame if its in an open light
(iii) it not, by the whole window, if its a fixed light.


----------

